
Sunrise Commander, an orthodox file manager for Emacs - rauhl
https://medium.com/@enzuru/sunrise-commander-an-orthodox-file-manager-for-emacs-2f92fd08ac9e
======
rauhl
Where ‘orthodox’ means ‘like Norton Commander‚’ c.f.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_manager#Orthodox_file_man...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_manager#Orthodox_file_managers)

